# Huge explosion in Beruit port.



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Info just coming out on this.









I put this link in, not favorite news source, but has a live feed:

"A huge explosion has ripped through Lebanon's capital, Beirut, damaging buildings and shattering windows.

The powerful blast on Tuesday shook several parts of Beirut, sending huge plumes of smoke into the sky. Initial reports suggested the explosion took place in Beirut's port area containing warehouses.

The cause of the blast remained unknown.

The blast wave from the explosion caused extensive damage to buildings within a large radius of the blast site."

https://www.aljazeera.com/

Another link:

"Al-Mayadeen reported Tuesday afternoon that a big explosion took place in Beirut, and was heard throughout the capital and the surrounding areas. Large clouds of smoke rose to the sky. The explosion took place at the Beirut harbor, and according to preliminary information, it was not a terrorist act.

An Al-Mayadeen pointed out that the explosion occurred in warehouse No. 12 in the harbor, adding that benzene was stored there.
Advertisement

Hundreds of people were reported injured, including some severely at the site of the explosion, and ambulances are transporting the injured to the surrounding hospitals. There's a state of panic among Lebanese citizens, especially after the interruption of all communications due to the force of the explosion."

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/middle-east/lebanon/watch-massive-explosion-in-beirut-harbor-dozens-buried-under-the-ruins/2020/08/04/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The above picture appears to be of a grain unloading facility. Those cream colored tubes are grain silos. Grain dust is EXTREMELY dangerous and can cause explosions. That may be the cause of this disaster.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm wondering if they have any fireworks in the area. The secondary explosion had a bunch of bright pops down in the fire.

Any ordinance guys in here that might have an idea from the shockwave?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Since I have become so cynical of "the news"...because in a lot of instances, we never are told the truth....

My response to this is....

If there was something nefarious going on there....good.

If nothing nefarious was going on there...I'm sorry about the explosion.

How's that for becoming increasingly apathetic?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know a little about explosives, that was not a benzene explosion.

There were at least two detonation, first was a lower velocity, second was most likely HE but it looked like it was shipboard. 

a blast that size of HE could have shattered those grain elevators in the foreground, they may well have to come down.

You can see the dust coming off the silos in the blast but not breaking apart..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.foxnews.com/world/explosion-lebanon-capital-beirut

Scroll down for the video of the explosion. Incredible.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

More conjecture probably...

BUT...my gut feeling with all the "mishaps" happening in Iran and so on, this may very well have been intentional.



> UPDATE: Al-Hadeth News Says MASSIVE Beirut Explosion Was Warehouse for Iranian Missiles to Hezbollah - INSANE VIDEO!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...plosion-warehouse-iranian-missiles-hezbollah/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

From that short video clip, looks like the entire grain elevator went up. The grain may not have been the start of the explosion, but it sure looks like it took the silos down after things got started.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fox news website has a video from a different angle posted. The grain elevator was not the source of the explosion. Reports say fireworks were stored in the area.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I know a little about explosives, that was not a benzene explosion.
> 
> There were at least two detonation, first was a lower velocity, second was most likely HE but it looked like it was shipboard.
> 
> ...


After looking at newer video, the silos did not come down but were severly damaged, they acted as a blast diverter.

That was clearly a terror operation, there were multiple small explosion seen from the side view of the elevators,

Those may have been the benzene containers going off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Fox news website has a video from a different angle posted. The grain elevator was not the source of the explosion. Reports say fireworks were stored in the area.


I have a problem seeing that as a fireworks explosion.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

FOX is reporting 10 dead...so far.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have a problem seeing that as a fireworks explosion.


Right, the final explosion was from HE, you can see it in the velocity and form of the shockwave.

Fire works are nothing like that in speed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just how much explosive would it take to make a ‘bang’ that big?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just how much explosive would it take to make a 'bang' that big?


About 10,000 12,000 pounds of TNT, depending on surroundings and placement.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

So we are talking a truck bomb if this is terrorism?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> So we are talking a truck bomb if this is terrorism?


Being in Beruit, wouldn't you think illegal weapons storage?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just watched a couple of videos of *massive *amounts of TNT exploding and they were child's play compared to the Beirut explosion. Of course, they out in the desert with no buildings around.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> So we are talking a truck bomb if this is terrorism?


Tractor-trailer, if on wheels.

I don't think the prime detonation was intended, probably a hidden load of explosives.

Then again it could have been Moussard stopping the stuff from being brought to the border by the muzSlime bastards.

What ships were in the area with iranian ties?


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

This BBC article is indicating it may have been an explosive depot.

"The internal security chief said it happened in an area housing highly explosive materials."

"The cause of the explosion is still not known, but some reports suggest it may have been an accident. Lebanon's National News Agency reported a fire breaking out at what it called an explosives depot at the port before the explosion."

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-53656220

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

So what would make that shockwave look like that? Humidity or being on the water? Doesn't seem normal to me but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Likely just the amount that was stored there, or the type of ordinance?

I'm not sure about the shockwave. I gave never seen something so powerful.

Maybe there was a dirty bomb inside the storage area?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Welp...whatever it was and whatever caused it....better there than here.

This time.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess we need to get up a poll to see who gets blamed first and how long it will take:

#1: Do you think Trump is responsible for it

#2: Do you think Israel is responsible for it

#3: Do you think Israel and Trump collaborated on this

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

If this wasn't an accident then it would be an Israeli operation. They seem to like to make things go bang and be the first to deny it.

I feel like if this was an American OP that it would be a recover the munitions so we can go to war with such a country.

Edited for spelling 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Dammit CARL.... I told you not to press that button.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This might not be the cause but might account for the size of the blast:

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/08/huge-explosion-rocks-lebanon-capital-beirut-live-updates-200804163620414.html

"18:08 GMT - Ammonium nitrate stored in the port: Interior Minister

The Lebanese Interior Minister has said that ammonium nitrate was stored in the port, which is what caused the explosion, local media reported.

He said Lebanese customs should be asked about why it was there.

Lebanon-based broadcaster Mayadeen cited the country's customs director saying tonnes of nitrate exploded."


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Holy crap!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> the country's customs director


....was tortured and beheaded 2 days later....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Hezballah has 10,000s of Iran & North Korea supplied & manufactured missiles - Iran has actual missile factories set up in the country >> only reason why they'd be in Beruit is a fresh delivery load or they were hiding them in city safety from an Isreali airstrike ...

been a recent uptick of border conflict in the last week and Isreal was on alert for a possible Hezballah major attack ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> So what would make that shockwave look like that? Humidity or being on the water? Doesn't seem normal to me but I'm certainly no expert.


Compression of the air, what you are seeing is the water in the compressed air.

Being on the ocean raises the normal water content of the surrounding air.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Largest non-nuclear explosion was in Texas city when a ship carrying ammonia nitrate exploded.

https://www.britannica.com/event/Texas-City-explosion-of-1947


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> This might not be the cause but might account for the size of the blast:
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/08/huge-explosion-rocks-lebanon-capital-beirut-live-updates-200804163620414.html
> 
> ...


If that was 100% Ammonium nitrate, yeah it would do it with about 30 to 50 tons of it.

Why would that much be stored there in the first place, transhipment to Iran for explosives?

That sure as hell was not ANFO with that post det cloud.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This report has a couple of twitter videos that show the blast. Holy crap...

https://www.foxnews.com/world/explosion-lebanon-capital-beirut


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> If that was 100% Ammonium nitrate, yeah it would do it with about 30 to 50 tons of it.
> 
> Why would that much be stored there in the first place, transhipment to Iran for explosives?
> 
> That sure as hell was not ANFO with that post det cloud.


Ammonium nitrate goes better with a fuel.

The USDA had a 1950s pamphlet for farmers who wanted to remove stones/stumps, from pastures/fields. The pamphlet said a mixture of the nitrate and diesel/kero was "most bang for the buck". It needed a primary charge to get things going......... I'm not giving out nor advocating explosive recipe's here. This was an old USDA hard copy in a University Library, I'm sure it was removed after OK city.

Maybe, after primary explosion accidental or planned, the nitrate got together with the benzene mentioned stored at the same port? That would do it.

I bet Iran is banned from import of explosive precursors from some countries, but the Chi-Coms and others don't give a damm. Beruit is also a center of importing missiles/explosives for Hezbollah, those could have started the show?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some more good footage, from several vantage points.

Seems to be a fire/small explosion, then the big bang. Some cameras quite distant filming, seem to be knocked over from the shock wave.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2020/aug/04/beirut-explosion-huge-blast-port-lebanon-capital


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Largest non-nuclear explosion was in Texas city when a ship carrying ammonia nitrate exploded.
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/event/Texas-City-explosion-of-1947


That was a blast!!! Studied that one about 40 years ago.

When they were getting ready to test the first atom bomb, they set up a site with a thousand tons of TNT? and set it off.

They were calibrating their instruments to a known quantity of explosives, at a known distance,

thus they could then get a better estimate of the nuke detonation yield.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That was a blast!!! Studied that one about 40 years ago.
> 
> When they were getting ready to test the first atom bomb, they set up a site with a thousand tons of TNT? and set it off.
> 
> ...


What do you think the well hardened structure right next to the blast is/was?

It seems undamaged.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> What do you think the well hardened structure right next to the blast is/was?
> 
> It seems undamaged.


If you are referring to the Beirut blast, those were concrete grain silos.

They deflected and directed much of the blast, but they will have to come down, how much grain was lost?

Lots of Pita's down the drain and the people who would have eaten them.

I think they will be finding a lot of body parts spread out over a mile.

Some will never be found, evaporated instantly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Compression of the air, what you are seeing is the water in the compressed air.
> 
> Being on the ocean raises the normal water content of the surrounding air.


 @*******, there is a scene in the Victory At Sea series, British commando raids on Norway.

The scene shows a Brit pushing the plunger down on a 100 cap blasting machine,

the building about a 100 yards away goes up and you can see the supersonic wave come out and it slaps the commando real good.

I have seen hundreds of those waves as an FO, not a big as the Beirut blast but of the same form.

Close enough to the blast and that wave itself can kill you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Compression of the air, what you are seeing is the water in the compressed air.
> 
> Being on the ocean raises the normal water content of the surrounding air.


Great explanation.

Liquid water won't form vapor/boil until it reaches external pressure, gaseous water will condense to liquid under pressure. That's why you need to drain air compressor tanks, as humid air compressed will condense liquid water into the air tank. Which reminds me to go drain mine......

Atmospheric pressure goes way up as a shock wave goes by, water in air condenses temporarily to a fog/cloud. Never seen it until today.

Pressure was VERY intense in the area of the white cloud. Water then goes back to vapor


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I just heard on the news that it was 2750 tonne of ammonium nitrate 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

huntntrap said:


> I just heard on the news that it was 2750 tonne of ammonium nitrate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I heard that one too . . .

Still got my money on bombs / missiles / plastique . . . all destined to be used against Israel.

Ain't nobody in their right mind going to import that much fertilizer and just let it sit . . . waiting for spring planting.

We'll never know the "real" story.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: But I'm waiting for the Israeli answer: "No we didn't do it".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Netanyahu was right on the money back in 2018 at a U.N meeting.

Video in the page.



> FLASHBACK: Netanyahu Warned the United Nations of Iranian Missile Stockpiles in Beirut Back in 2018 (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...an-missile-stockpiles-beirut-back-2018-video/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

How come the news is talking about the Red Cross being there (a Christian organization) but not the Red Crescent (a muslim organization)?

My first thought on seeing the news was: Muslims want to blow themselves up. We want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I heard that one too . . .
> 
> Still got my money on bombs / missiles / plastique . . . all destined to be used against Israel.
> 
> ...


Dwight, I don't have the link, but......Supposedly a freighter coming from Black sea to Africa via Suez canal, crapped out in Mediterranean sea 2013. It went to Beruit and was abandoned by ships owners. Lebanese downloaded cargo to a warehouse, the one that blew up.

IMHO that may be just a story to cover a stash of weapons/explosives.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Big boom-boom. How many friendly neighborhood terrorists died? Is there enough of them left to enjoy their virgins?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Big boom-boom. How many friendly neighborhood terrorists died? Is there enough of them left to enjoy their virgins?


The mideast must have been a whole different place back in the day. I cannot imagine you find 3 wise men and a virgin there now.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> The mideast must have been a whole different place back in the day. I cannot imagine you find 3 wise men and a virgin there now.


With the exception of Israel . . . virgins would be especially hard to come by over 6 or 7 years old.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> How come the news is talking about the Red Cross being there (a Christian organization) but not the Red Crescent (a muslim organization)?
> 
> My first thought on seeing the news was: Muslims want to blow themselves up. We want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better.


I think about 40% of Lebanon is orthodox Christian.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think about 40% of Lebanon is orthodox Christian.


It was carved out to be an enclave for Christians but the Lebanese allowed Muslim refugees into their country.

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lebanon was a beautiful counter until the muzSlimes infected it.

At one time it was the equivalent of the French Riviera and was referred to as such, even had casino's.

Everywhere those low life muzSlime bastards go they destroy everything

and reduce the places to a ignorant primitive cultures, based on the queeran.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> It was carved out to be an enclave for Christians but the Lebanese allowed Muslim refugees into their country.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished.


Look at France, Germany, England, Sweden, ETC, overrun with islamic slime.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think about 40% of Lebanon is orthodox Christian.


Lots more Christian and not a haven for queer Muslims, 50 years ago.

Beruit = SF


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Look at France, Germany, England, Sweden, ETC, overrun with islamic slime.


NOT the Polish!!! They've been fighting that slime > 1000 years now.


----------

